# Belkin F5d7051 Problem



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi I currently have a Atheros 5001X+ network card installed in my computer but it struggles to keep a good signal and disconnects frequently. My network is no longer in the list and i have to move my aerial about. I installed the drivers from the CD and have trouble located any new drivers (if available). However my computer is sheltered under a desk and wardrobe which i believe could be the answer to my problems.

Therefore I decided to use a Belkin F5D7051 USB Adapter as i believed that would give me a better siganl as it could go on top of my desk unsheltered. However (as i do not have installation disk) I downloaded the driver directly from the Belkin website. They installed correctly then prompted me that it was OK to insert the device. Therefore I did and used the Belkin Utility to try and connect to my device. However after waiting no luck so i enabled WZU as it looked more user freindly and easier to use. After entering my WEP-64 key and waiting for it to connect I get an error. The error reads: cannot connect to 'Belkin54g network may no longer be in range.' However my Atheros adapter can still connect to it fine. Here are some specs that my be needed:

OS - Windows XP Home Edition
Router - Belkin F5D7632-4 V1000
Security - WEP64 Key
Bullguard Antivirus w/ Windows Firewall Disabled

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks hope you can help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd forget the USB dongle and just get an external antenna for the Atheros NIC. Have you changed channels on the router, this may simply be wireless interference.


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

No, my router channel was 11 by default. Not sure which channel is the best or if there all the same, so left it at 11.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Most certainly I'd try changing channels. I normally try channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US first, then some in between if those don't work.


----------

